# فلنصل سويا 2-11-2011



## bahaa_06 (2 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## اليعازر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*آميـــــــــــن​*

الرب يباركك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسى بهاء للصلاة الجميله 
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## zama (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صلاة حلوة ، مُتشكر ..

يا ربي أجعلني أقرب أكتر ..

==

bye ..


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*آمين يا يسوع
شكرا جداا
روعه
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Bent el Massih (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*صلاة رائعة لمستني جدا
ميرسي كثير اخي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 نوفمبر 2011)

امين يارب
صلاة جميلة جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## as-alasuwte (11 نوفمبر 2011)

_آمين ..._
_صلاة جميلة تلمس القلب _
_ربنا يباركك اخى_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_امين ربنا يعوضك استاذنا _​


----------



## مريم12 (17 يناير 2012)

*صلاة جميلة جدااا استاذ بهاء 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------

